# Sleepy Liam (pic)



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I've talked before about how I very rarely catch a pic of Liam truly sleeping, because he wakes up pretty easily. Well, last night he was snuggling in his bag on my lap, and he just started dozing off. I made my roommate go get my camera because I was so afraid that if I moved at all, I would wake him. I had to take the picture with my left hand because my right was holding up the bag! Anyway, enjoy: 

[attachment=0:2k2wejl4]Liam Sleeping.jpg[/attachment:2k2wejl4]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute,I bet he's dreaming of big mealies.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG. that is A-DORABLE.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it! Look at his little smile:lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a doll.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

He looks so content...aaaaaahhhhh....sleepy hedgie pics....sigh...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So precious! Love sweet, sleepy hedgies.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, what a cutie! Such a beautiful, peaceful sleepy face!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

He looks totally blissed out there, dreaming about mealies and running on his wheel I bet!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He looks like he's having the sweetest dreams


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

SO CUTE!!!! He looks like the world could explode and he wouldn't even wake up or care...as long as you and the mealies were still there.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm so happy to have captured such a cute picture.  He got a very much needed bath today and lots of mealies afterward, so hopefully he'll have more sweet dreams tonight!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

this made me smile its so adorable <3


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

D'awwww he looks so content :3


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Liam is so cute  Great pic! Hope you can get more of him dreamin' away


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Christmas card or holiday card picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks shetland! I'm thinking I definitely want it printed out and framed, if nothing else.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a beautiful photo of little Liam. I love the content grin on his hedgie face!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh. He is just precious! What a cutie!


----------

